# Schmied skillen 300-375



## jibberone (6. Februar 2008)

Das selbe nochmal von 300 bis 375!!!


300 - 305 
Teufelseisengewichtsstein (1 x Teufelseisenbarren, 1 x Netherstoff) x 5 

305 - 320 
Teufelseisenplattengürtel (4 x Teufelseisenbarren) x 15 

320 - 325 
Teufelseisenplattenschuhe (6 x Teufelseisenbarren) x 5 

325 - 330 
Geringe Rune der Schutzes(1 x Adamantitbarren) x 10 

330 - 335 
Teufelseisenbrustplatte (10 x Teufelseisenbarren) x 5 

335 - 340 
Adamantitbeil (8 x Adamantitbarren) x 5 
Anmerkung: Das ist ein limitiertes Rezept welches von folgenden Händlern verkauft wird: 
Aaron Hollmann - Shattrath 
Arras – Die Exodar 
Eriden - Silbermond 

340 - 350 
Geringe Rune des Abschirmung (1 x Adamantitbarren) x 20 
Notiz: Das ist ein limitiertes Rezept welches von folgenden Händlern verkauft wird: 
Mari Steinhand - Wildhammerfeste (Schattenmondtal) 
Rohok - Thrallmar (Höllenfeuerhalbinsel) 

350 - 360 
Adamantitgewichtsstein (1 x Adamantitbarren, 2 x Netherstoff) x 20 
Benötigt einen wohlwollenden Ruf bei der „Expedition der Cenarius“ welcher ziemlich einfach zu erreichen ist. 

Notiz:von 360 an wird es schwerer Rezepte zu finden die dich im Skill vorrantreiben, da Trainer dir der Standard Trainer nicht alles beibringt. Alles was dich über 360 hinnaus bringt ist ein Rezept das du druch einen Random Drop erhalten hast oder eine Ruf-Belohnung ist. Die Zwei besten und billigsten Wege sind die, Seher oder Aldor Ruf zu bekommen, denn dort bekommt man Rezepte die den Skill üver 360 bringen. 



Anmerkungen von Kryk aus dem DE Forum,demnach sind mit diesem Setz die kosten etwas reduzier bar. Da Pläne öfters dann dropen wenn wer bei ist der sie verwenden kann sollte auch das zusammen farmen nicht so hart sen und sich lohnen. Ausser dem Kohrium set sollte es recht fix gehen laut Foren.

Teufelsstahlset 
Pläne: Teufelsstahlgamaschen (360 - 370) 
8x Felsteel Bar
Entfesselter Verdammnisbringer in Arkatraz 

Pläne: Teufelsstahlhandschuhe (360 - 370 ) 
6x Felsteel Bar
Mönch der Auchenai in der Auchenaikrypta 

Pläne: Teufelsstahlhelm (365 - 375) 
8x Felsteel Bar
Fanatiker der Kabale im Schattenlabyrinth 



Aldor Ruf: 

360 - 370 
Flammenbannhandschuhe (8 x Teufelseisenbarren, 4 x Urwasser, 4 x Urfeuer) x 10 
Benötigt wohlwollenden Ruf bei Aldor und es ist beim Kauf Seelengebunden 

370 - 375 
Flammenbannbrustplatte (16 x Teufelseisenbarren, 6 x Urwasser, 4 x Urfeuer) x 5 
Benötigt Respektvollen Ruf bei Aldor und das Rezept ist ebenfalls Seelengebunden 


Seher Ruf: 

360 - 375 
Verzauberter Adamantitgürtel (2 x Gehärteter Adamantitbarren, 8 x Arkaner Staub, 2 x Große Prismatische Splitter) x 20 
Benötigt freundlichen Ruf bei den Sehern und das Rezept ist Seelengebunden beim Kauf 

Alternativ kann man auch in die Auchenaikrypta gehen und hoffen, dass das Rezept für die Teufelsstahlhandschuhe droppt: 

360 - 375 
Teufelsstahlhandschuhe (6 x Teufelsstahlbarren) x 15 


Ungefähr benötigte Materialien: 


Aldor Ruf: 

294 x Teufelseisenbarren 
90 x Adamantitbarren 
45 x Netherstoff 
70 x Urwasser 
60 x Urfeuer 


Seher Ruf: 

134 x Teufelseisenbarren 
90 x Adamantitbarren 
45 x Netherstoff 
40 x Gehärteter Adamantitbarren (Das sind 400 x Adamantitbarren) 
160 x Arkaner Staub 
40 x Großer Prismatischer Splitter


bin nicht der ersteller der texte. gut das es kopieren einfügen gibt!!!

so dann mal frohes skillen...


----------



## roB.de (6. Februar 2008)

hättest aber auch innen guide-thread posten können. zum leichter finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tachio (14. Juli 2008)

up


----------



## jolk (19. August 2008)

sollte als "wichtiges Thema" in diesem forumteil markiert werden


----------



## Logeras (23. August 2008)

Den Guide gibt es schon hier http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=14287


----------



## jolk (24. August 2008)

jibberone schrieb:


> 350 - 360
> Adamantitgewichtsstein (1 x Adamantitbarren, 2 x Netherstoff) x 20



..ich habe schon 32 hergestellt und bin immer noch nicht bei 360...(bin bei 359) mach ich was falsch oder habe ich nur pech?


----------



## Logeras (25. August 2008)

Wenn das Rezept grün ist kann das schonmal vor kommen das du nur bei jeden 10 hergestellten Item ein Skillpunkt bekommst. Effektiv skillen kannst du nur mit Orange u. Gelb.


----------



## EliteOrk (20. September 2008)

Also bei mir ist das Rezept für die Teufelsstahlhandschuhe bei den Ogern in Nagrand gedropt^^


----------



## Dubstep (24. September 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist das Rezept für die Teufelsstahlhandschuhe bei den Ogern in Nagrand gedropt^^



Definitiv nicht! Du musst ein anderes Rezept meinen! Einzig und alleine die "Mönche der Auchenai" können das in der Krypta auf normal oder heroic dropen! Steht zumindest auf allen WoW Datenbankseiten! 

Kann man aber alleine farmen gehen! War mit meinen Krieger 17x drinnen und hab den einzelnen Mönch am Anfang der sich immer von seiner Gruppe trennt gekillt. Und da war es drinnen. Videos wie man gehen muss/sollte gibts auf Youtube.

Aber super Guide! Hochskillen hat zwar bissl Kohle gekostet! Vorallem die Rüstungsschmied Spezialisierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *G* Aber Top ansonst!

lg Alex


----------



## kuckif95 (24. September 2008)

dein vorposter mein dieses rezeptZornstahlhandschuhe


----------



## Dubstep (24. September 2008)

hab ja eh geschrieben das er sich beim rezept verwechselt haben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasal (30. November 2008)

Jo danke, hab jetzt endlich Skill von 350. 

/push


----------

